# MPG consistent at 33 to 34...



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

I know there was a MPG thread on here not that long ago so I decided to do a couple of days of checking on what I'm getting. Since daily commute is 110 miles round trip, it doesn't take long to get a good log of data.

Over the last week, I've been getting between 33 and 34 mpg in the 04, 1.8S. This is consistent with when I first bought the car a year ago. It's over 95% highway driving, but at least 15% is stop and go, bumper to bumper rush hour traffic. So it's not all running down the highway. 

Speeds are steady at about 70 mph except when it's bumper to bumper. 

Interestingly, even in the summer time with the AC on, I get nearly the same mileage, perhaps only a 1 or 2 mpg drop at the very most. Always the 87 octane gas.

The gas mileage was one of the reasons I bought the car. If I can squeeze 125K miles out of the car (or more), I'll be happy and would consider another one in 4 years (or longer) when I replace it. Pretty decent econobox and a better deal than the Civic. As long as it's reliable, I think I'll stay with the Sentra for the time being.


----------



## projohn (Mar 28, 2005)

I just bought a used 2002 XE with a 5 speed. I also drive about 110 miles a day. MPG and reliability were my two major concerns. So far my MPG has been in the 37 to38 mpg range. My drive is very flat and straight except for about 10 miles. I drive about 65 mph. Happy with the fuel use, now if the reliability is good I will be estatic! I hope to get about 200 thousand out of mine. Optimistic?


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

I stay under 3 and i get around 28.....hahaha


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Matt, I bet if you drop your MPH 5-10 you could see an even higher increase in mileage efficiency..


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Matt, I bet if you drop your MPH 5-10 you could see an even higher increase in mileage efficiency..


You may be right. I see you're from Philly. Since my commute is down 422 and the Blue Route...well, I wouldn't feel safe going only 60 mph!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Lol yeah, people tend to go a bit higher than 60 on the blue route..


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

bwah-ha-ha!!

my spec's been getting 20-22. it's been idling for shyte, too. think i'm gonna have to take it in for a TPS... or take my foot off the gas.


----------

